# Hey guys, have you seen this?



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

My wife is more excited about it than I am!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Kare would kill me. Hates the smell so much I have to use it outin the pole barn or some place instead of where the guns are kept.

 Al


----------



## Homesteadwi5 (Mar 16, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## jnh (Oct 4, 2007)

i always said if i met a gal whose perfume smelled like hoppe's #9 i would marry her on the spot


----------



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

I've smelled worse smelling perfumes than that stuff.


----------



## ace admirer (Oct 5, 2005)

hmmm, wonder if i could make one that smells like "gunpowder in the morning"


----------



## Farmerwilly2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Get one that smells like cosmoline and you're on. I got to unpack my heater after work last night, brown paper and a smell that brought back memories and some organic stirrings, if you take my meaning.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

No link so we can all buy a case of them?


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

COOL-but not allowed in my house-I knocked over a bottle while cleaning guns on wife's kitchen table-her rant is not repeatable here-she had sanded table to stain it-well it got stained but when you sat down to eat and were'nt a gun nut...the smell was strong.


----------



## NJ Rich (Dec 14, 2005)

How long before they have the napalm scent?  :lookout:


----------

